# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الدكتورة سلمى الحواتمة تترشح للانتخابات

## الحصن نيوز

قررت الدكتورة سلمى الحواتمة خوض غمار الانتخابات عن الدائرة الثالثة.. وهي سيدة ناشطة ومعروفة في عملها الانساني الدؤوب ونشاطها الاجتماعي لخدمة الانسان الاردني ايا كان موقعه ولها باع طويل في الخدمة والتواصل .
وقالت الحواتمة في بيان صدر عنها:

من اجل طفولة معذبه صاغت ا

لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

